# tires for the velocity p35s?



## spomalley86 (May 23, 2014)

I know this is an exhausted topic but I can't seem to find a pair of 29er tires for my velocity p35s I just ordered.  I see that the 29x 2.0 is too wide for the chain stay and fork and the preferred tire size is 29x1.5 but I don't know where to purchase them.  Can one you point me in the direction of some nice cream tires for my velocity p35s? Any information would be greatly appreciated.  Best regards,  
Sean


----------



## fordmike65 (May 23, 2014)

I'm putting these on my Elgin motorbike with Blunt 35's

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KENDA-K184-.../321106667271?pt=US_Tires&hash=item4ac372e707


----------



## theyankeedoodler (May 23, 2014)

Schwalbe Little Big Bens.


----------



## Talewinds (May 23, 2014)

Electra Amsterdams


----------



## spomalley86 (May 23, 2014)

Thank you all for the input, I'm about to pull the trigger on the creme little big Ben schwalbe but I have the p35s and the tire size is 28 x1.50. Will these fit the rims even though the rims are 29ers?? Thanks again


----------



## fordmike65 (May 23, 2014)

Yes. They just call them 29r's for some reason. Rest assured that the 700c tires will indeed fit the Velocity P35's)Blunts).


----------



## theyankeedoodler (May 23, 2014)

Ditto what FordMike says.  I also have Sxhwalbe Big Apples & Big Bens on Velocity Blunts


----------



## fordmike65 (May 23, 2014)

These are pretty cool too. Still need to lace up the wheels, but I have a set for my '16 Adlake. Might be a lil too big for a fendered motorbike.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=231174689274


----------



## spomalley86 (May 23, 2014)

Those look like a very good fit, I guess my next question is where to find/buy spokes for the original hubs?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 23, 2014)

spomalley86 said:


> Those look like a very good fit, I guess my next question is where to find/buy spokes for the original hubs?




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wheelsmith-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item58ae9c0985


----------



## spomalley86 (May 23, 2014)

Fordmike you are one bicycle guru, thank you for your help I sincerely appreciate it


----------



## fordmike65 (May 23, 2014)

spomalley86 said:


> Fordmike you are one bicycle guru, thank you for your help I sincerely appreciate it




I owe it to several fellow Caber's, including Nick the Cut, Balloontyre, Motomike & rustyspoke66 among others. I'm still learning about getting these old rides back on the pavement.


----------



## Mingero (May 24, 2014)

*great info*

do the Continental Retro -Rides have the writing on the side?......or are they plain?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 24, 2014)

Mingero said:


> do the Continental Retro -Rides have the writing on the side?......or are they plain?




Some, but not too gaudy. I can post pics. I'm thinking it can be removed.


----------



## Oldnut (May 24, 2014)

*These are amsterdams*



Talewinds said:


> Electra Amsterdams



 they work great a lot of clearance and mimic the size of the original tires





These are p35 and amsterdams nice combo


----------



## Mingero (May 24, 2014)

*thanks*

thanks fordmike and oldnut......I have used the Amsterdam/Velocity combo before and love it.......the continental tire looks beefy and might fit nicely on my Napoleon build.....can you post picd Fordmike?

thanks


----------



## fordmike65 (May 24, 2014)

I can take some more pics tomorrow. These are the only pics I have mounted to other wheels, but had just taken them off a pair of Blunt 35's. Still haven't gotten around to lacing them up.


----------



## Mingero (May 24, 2014)

*tires*

Thanks FM.....I see the logo on one of the pictures looks very subtle......do you have any clearance issues on your Iver?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 24, 2014)

I haven't actually ridden it yet, just mocked up for fit, so I can't be sure. It looks like it'll be ok since I'm not running fenders for now. I'm sure the wheels need to be pretty true as well. I will confirm as soon as it's up and running.


----------



## Ranger Dan (May 25, 2014)

spomalley86 said:


> Those look like a very good fit, I guess my next question is where to find/buy spokes for the original hubs?




Also, here: http://www.wheelfanatyk.com/product-category/spokes/

Cheaper, too.  14ga at $.20 each!


----------



## Talewinds (May 31, 2014)

Somebody was asking about spoke length on for these rims and ND hubs, I used 298mm both front and rear. 3-cross front, 4-cross rear.


----------



## Larmo63 (May 31, 2014)

I had a bitch of a time getting my latest 700 x 40c Amsterdam tires on my P-35 Blunts.

I thought this was a common fitment? Mine took everything i had to get them on. I'll

probably have to cut them off if one goes flat.


----------



## Talewinds (May 31, 2014)

Larmo63 said:


> I had a bitch of a time getting my latest 700 x 40c Amsterdam tires on my P-35 Blunts.
> 
> I thought this was a common fitment? Mine took everything i had to get them on. I'll
> 
> probably have to cut them off if one goes flat.




Some tires and some rims have a history of being a bit tight. Continental road racing tires are well known for being obstinate for getting on and off a rim. Unfortunately, Velocity's rims have the same reputation.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 31, 2014)

622 bead diameter


----------



## Ranger Dan (Jun 3, 2014)

Talewinds said:


> Somebody was asking about spoke length on for these rims and ND hubs, I used 298mm both front and rear. 3-cross front, 4-cross rear.




Yeah, I'm pretty sure I used 298mm on my 3X ND rear / P35 build.

Be careful not to drop a nipple into the channel.  It is not easy to get out.

I mounted some Dutch Vredestein 47-622 tires, and they went on easily.  Great tires; someone should distribute them here....


----------



## spomalley86 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Thanks for the help with this process*

The wheel and tires are shipped and Im about to purchase the spokes from wheel fanatyk. Just making sure that this is what I need.

http://www.wheelfanatyk.com/store/straight-14g-spokes/

and what length of spokes would be best? Just throwing this out there, I would be getting rid of the original wood rims if any of you have interest in them let me know, they belong to a legit collector, I just want to put this beast back on the road.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 5, 2014)

spomalley86 said:


> The wheel and tires are shipped and Im about to purchase the spokes from wheel fanatyk. Just making sure that this is what I need.
> 
> http://www.wheelfanatyk.com/store/straight-14g-spokes/
> 
> and what length of spokes would be best? Just throwing this out there, I would be getting rid of the original wood rims if any of you have interest in them let me know, they belong to a legit collector, I just want to put this beast back on the road.





That is badass


----------



## spomalley86 (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks fordmike, I have a grab bag of parts on it but my only concern is getting her on the road again.


----------

